# New coffee importer and seller



## Stuerv (Feb 5, 2019)

Good evening all,

I found this forum via a search engine and it appears very interesting so keep up the good work, people! Basically, I have decided to begin importing wild civet coffee and I have some for sale which is listed on EBay. I am more than willing to discuss this in detail as it's one of my favourite topics. Finding the right farm after a long road trip through Sumatra was an excellent adventure and I was able to witness the collection, processing and roasting of the coffee first hand.

Anyway, is this forum an appropriate place to advertise such coffee? Would I be allowed to post link to the EBay auction? I am able to sell small or large quantities. (By large I mean I bought 4 kg as that was all that was available) Anyway, fire away if you have any questions or may be interested.

Kind regards,

Stu


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Stuerv said:


> Good evening all,
> 
> Anyway, is this forum an appropriate place to advertise such coffee?
> 
> Stu


You are in the wrong place to push this type of coffee.


----------



## Stuerv (Feb 5, 2019)

Thanks for your reply. Do you mean the wrong place to sell coffee in general or just wild civet coffee in general? Apologies in advance for my ignorance.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

You will find on here, most think it is a gimmick of poor taste. It has been discussed many times as has welfare etc. I doubt you will find much interest


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Stuerv said:


> Thanks for your reply. Do you mean the wrong place to sell coffee in general or just wild civet coffee in general? Apologies in advance for my ignorance.


I am referring to Wild civet coffee .

If you wish to sell coffee here then you need to contact @Glenn to advertise, but save your money there is no market here for wild civet coffee.


----------



## Stuerv (Feb 5, 2019)

Ah I see. I understand that there are some sellers who exploit animals in cages but, this is why I went to the farm and was shown by the plantation owner how he gathered the digested berries from the ground. I'm actually a vegetarian as it happens and animal welfare is obviously very high on my list when it comes to ethics in general. This is why I went on the trip to ensure that what I was getting wasn't a result of exploiting animals. The guy who owns the plantation apparently only exports a very small amount of civet coffee as there simply isn't enough lying around to sell in large quantities. Note taken though, and thanks for letting me know. Have a lovely evening.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Ummmm, I think that's a no from me on civet coffee.. if you want to stop around without pushing that stuff then feel free, otherwise try somewhere else. Just saying..


----------



## Stuerv (Feb 5, 2019)

No problem, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Promoting 'wild' civet coffee, and the sale thereof, by its very act results in caged animals. Where there's a 'buck' and all that . . . .

Just a reminder, for those who may wonder what I am talking about . . .


----------



## Stuerv (Feb 5, 2019)

That's fair enough, as I've said I take this onboard and won't promote on this forum. I would still like to remain a member as I love coffee! I suppose the same could be said about organic or free range eggs in fairness. I was just hoping to offer an ethical alternative to what some people offer. As I said, I am a vegetarian and animal welfare is extremely important to me.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

MildredM said:


> Promoting 'wild' civet coffee, and the sale thereof, by its very act results in caged animals. Where there's a 'buck' and all that . . . .
> 
> Just a reminder, for those who may wonder what I am talking about . . .


Those farmers should be put in cages & force fed coffee cherries to see how they like it.

Regrettably it doesn't really matter how ethical one producer is. Where there is demand created, others will follow who don't share their views.

Laissez les bons temps rouler


----------



## Stuerv (Feb 5, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> Those farmers should be put in cages & force fed coffee cherries to see how they like it.


I wholeheartedly agree with this statement, much like anyone who works in any form of intensive farming.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

there is no problem with your idea of promoting coffee, and this sort of thing will always appeal to some, as will buying allegedly Blue Mountain from somewhere in Jamaica! Stick around and you might come up with another idea


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Count me out, not in the least interested, in fact not so long a go I walked on past a coffee shop because they were advertising civet as well as blue mountain in their window, so it's a big NO from me


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It is not quite the same as factory hens really.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Stuerv said:


> That's fair enough, as I've said I take this onboard and won't promote on this forum. I would still like to remain a member as I love coffee! I suppose the same could be said about organic or free range eggs in fairness. I was just hoping to offer an ethical alternative to what some people offer. As I said, I am a vegetarian and animal welfare is extremely important to me.


The real problem is high prices for a robusta based unremarkable coffee. Not worth the money and tbh I wouldn't bother even if it was free!


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

Stuerv said:


> I suppose the same could be said about organic or free range eggs in fairness.


No, not the same thing at all.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Stuerv said:


> That's fair enough, as I've said I take this onboard and won't promote on this forum. I would still like to remain a member as I love coffee! I suppose the same could be said about organic or free range eggs in fairness. I was just hoping to offer an ethical alternative to what some people offer. As I said, I am a vegetarian and animal welfare is extremely important to me.


Welcome to the forum stuerv. This is a great place to be if you love coffee


----------

